# Atlantic Open 2013



## speedcubermicah (Sep 24, 2013)

This will be the SECOND official competition in Atlantic Canada! I'm super excited to announce this and I hope you will be able to join us!






*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2013
*Date:* Saturday November 23, 2013
*Address:* 398 Hampton Road, Quispamsis, New Brunswick, Canada
*Venue:* Kennebecasis Valley High School (In the cafeteria)
*Organizers:* canadianCUBING, Micah Stairs ([email protected])
*Delegate:* Dave Campbell
*Co-Delegate:* Micah Stairs
*Events: *

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyaminx
Megaminx
3x3x3 Blindfolded

*Extra information:* Parking is free. There are multitudes of food options within a 5km drive, and there's a McDonalds and Tim Hortons about 2.5km away. The top three placements will be recognized for their achievements, including certificates, and puzzles for first place. Registration begins at 9am and the first event will be at 9:30am. All pricing will be on the website. Registration is also on the link provided.

*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2013

I look forward to seeing you there! Let me know if you have any further questions.
Micah Stairs


----------



## Magellanic (Sep 26, 2013)

This is great news! It has felt like ages since the last competition here. I'll definitely be attending!


----------



## speedcubermicah (Sep 29, 2013)

Great to hear, I'm looking forward to seeing you there!

Also, I just edited the first post to include an epic promotional video for the competition! Enjoy!


----------



## Forte (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome promotional vid


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 8, 2013)

Forte said:


> Awesome promotional vid



Agreed :O this looks like it will be a sick competition, I wish I could attend


----------



## speedcubermicah (Oct 15, 2013)

Forte said:


> Awesome promotional vid





JustinJ said:


> Agreed :O this looks like it will be a sick competition, I wish I could attend



Thanks guys!  Yeah, it should be pretty awesome. I wish that you could make it!


----------



## kbrune (Oct 24, 2013)

The promo video is awesome!!

I'm curious to know if Dave will be setting up a table with the ususal stuff for sale??


Also, I'm ordering a gen3 stackmat tomorrow. Let me know asap if anyone who wants to piggy back my order to save on shipping and what not.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Oct 24, 2013)

kbrune said:


> The promo video is awesome!!
> 
> I'm curious to know if Dave will be setting up a table with the ususal stuff for sale??



Thanks!! And no, Dave will not be bringing merchandise from Toronto to the competition. He's flying here so he simply does not have the space. However, I will have some merchandise available for sale. A few new puzzles, some used puzzles, and lots of stickers! I'll even have miscellaneous things like spare parts from broken puzzles, sticker scraping sets, logos, and cubing bags. What type of thing were you interested in getting? I can provide some more specific information.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 24, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> Thanks!! And no, Dave will not be bringing merchandise from Toronto to the competition. He's flying here so he simply does not have the space. However, I will have some merchandise available for sale. A few new puzzles, some used puzzles, and lots of stickers! I'll even have miscellaneous things like spare parts from broken puzzles, sticker scraping sets, logos, and cubing bags. What type of thing were you interested in getting? I can provide some more specific information.



I'm interested in a good 2x2. A couple of 3x3's And I have some friends who want me to pick up a few items if they're available. a 4x4, stickers, possibly a 5x5. You could let Dave know that I'd be willing to bring merchandise to the competition for him if he needs it. I will be taking the train to Moncton and considering I work for Via Rail, I can arrange for bringing some extra "luggage" if need be. Let me know the next time you're in contact with him. 

Also, I'm ordering a stackmat gen3. I can order a few extra. I can get shipping for free on a large order. I have to get my order in by tomorrow or Friday at the latest though. If you think some people would be interested I would be happy to get extras.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Oct 24, 2013)

kbrune said:


> I'm interested in a good 2x2. A couple of 3x3's And I have some friends who want me to pick up a few items if they're available. a 4x4, stickers, possibly a 5x5. You could let Dave know that I'd be willing to bring merchandise to the competition for him if he needs it. I will be taking the train to Moncton and considering I work for Via Rail, I can arrange for bringing some extra "luggage" if need be. Let me know the next time you're in contact with him.
> 
> Also, I'm ordering a stackmat gen3. I can order a few extra. I can get shipping for free on a large order. I have to get my order in by tomorrow or Friday at the latest though. If you think some people would be interested I would be happy to get extras.



I have about 5 or 6 LanLan 2x2's (slightly used) for 10$. Also, I will have 3 black and 1 white Dayan PanShi 3x3 (brand new!). The only 5x5 I have for sale right now is a used, restickered Rubik's brand.. 10$. I have lots of stickers (I think at least 1 full set for all 2x2-7x7 with many, many 3x3 stickers. I don't think I will have much in the way of 4x4's I'm afraid. I think they've all been claimed. There may be a cheap 3$ one left.

I have ordered a brand new WitTwo 2x2 Type C that I was planning to use as my main.. but could consider selling!

I know that Dave Campbell was going to purchase some timers and displays very shortly for the competition. I think he's getting three sets. I would send him an email and see if you guys can order together. Here's his email: [email protected]. It wouldn't hurt to mention the extra luggage idea to him at the same time.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 26, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> I have about 5 or 6 LanLan 2x2's (slightly used) for 10$. Also, I will have 3 black and 1 white Dayan PanShi 3x3 (brand new!). The only 5x5 I have for sale right now is a used, restickered Rubik's brand.. 10$. I have lots of stickers (I think at least 1 full set for all 2x2-7x7 with many, many 3x3 stickers. I don't think I will have much in the way of 4x4's I'm afraid. I think they've all been claimed. There may be a cheap 3$ one left.
> 
> I have ordered a brand new WitTwo 2x2 Type C that I was planning to use as my main.. but could consider selling!
> 
> I know that Dave Campbell was going to purchase some timers and displays very shortly for the competition. I think he's getting three sets. I would send him an email and see if you guys can order together. Here's his email: [email protected]. It wouldn't hurt to mention the extra luggage idea to him at the same time.




I'll most likely take one of the used 2x2. What would you sell the WitTwo for? And I'll also grab a 3x3 and 3x3 stickers.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2013)

So it turns out that my mom doesn't want my dad to go, so I'm not going.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Oct 28, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So it turns out that my mom doesn't want my dad to go, so I'm not going.



Sorry to hear that.. Maybe next time!



kbrune said:


> I'll most likely take one of the used 2x2. What would you sell the WitTwo for? And I'll also grab a 3x3 and 3x3 stickers.



Okay! Well I'd be willing to sell it for 15$ let's say. Do you want a white PanShi or black PanShi reserved?


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> Okay! Well I'd be willing to sell it for 15$ let's say. Do you want a white PanShi or black PanShi reserved?



I'll reserve the black please. 

I've ordered 4 stackmats from speedstacks.com. I will bring them with me to the competition. If you can spread the word in case anyone wants one that would be great. I'm going to keep one for myself but the other 3 are up for sale. I have 2 sets of timer + mat (38$ each), and 2 timers without mat (33$ each). I thought I was getting free shipping on any order over 50$ but turns out you pay extra anyway when the order goes outside the united states. The price I set is what I paid including the shipping and duty costs.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Oct 31, 2013)

kbrune said:


> I'll reserve the black please.
> 
> I've ordered 4 stackmats from speedstacks.com. I will bring them with me to the competition. If you can spread the word in case anyone wants one that would be great. I'm going to keep one for myself but the other 3 are up for sale. I have 2 sets of timer + mat (38$ each), and 2 timers without mat (33$ each). I thought I was getting free shipping on any order over 50$ but turns out you pay extra anyway when the order goes outside the united states. The price I set is what I paid including the shipping and duty costs.



Okay perfect, it has been reserved for you! And I will be sure to spread the news, but first, which model did you buy? Gen 3 Stackmat or Stackmat Pro Timer?


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> Okay perfect, it has been reserved for you! And I will be sure to spread the news, but first, which model did you buy? Gen 3 Stackmat or Stackmat Pro Timer?



good question! I'll check my order. Which is better in your opinion?


----------



## speedcubermicah (Oct 31, 2013)

kbrune said:


> good question! I'll check my order. Which is better in your opinion?



"The Gen 3 Timers do not have data ports, do not have the memory feature and are not compatible with StackPods or Tournament Displays. If you are looking for a StackMat with these features, check out the StackMat Pro."

Based on this, I would say that StackMat Pro timers are way better, mainly since they can be used with the Tournament Displays!


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> "The Gen 3 Timers do not have data ports, do not have the memory feature and are not compatible with StackPods or Tournament Displays. If you are looking for a StackMat with these features, check out the StackMat Pro."
> 
> Based on this, I would say that StackMat Pro timers are way better, mainly since they can be used with the Tournament Displays!




Whew! That is the one I ordered. the stackmat pro.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 1, 2013)

kbrune said:


> Whew! That is the one I ordered. the stackmat pro.



Perfect! I let them know that you have those items to sell. Also, if no one expresses any interested I would be interested in buying both of the timers + mats for 38$ each. So if by the end of the competition, no one else buys them, I can take them off of your hands!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

Finally I am going. Is there anyone who'd be able to pick me and my dad up from our hotel in Saint John and bring us to the venue and back? It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 4, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> Perfect! I let them know that you have those items to sell. Also, if no one expresses any interested I would be interested in buying both of the timers + mats for 38$ each. So if by the end of the competition, no one else buys them, I can take them off of your hands!



Sounds good! I can keep them for you if you'd like?


Antoine - I could give you guys a ride. I'm driving in from Moncton the morning of the competition. I can come by on my way.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2013)

kbrune said:


> Antoine - I could give you guys a ride. I'm driving in from Moncton the morning of the competition. I can come by on my way.



Awesome! I'll facebook message you the address of the hotel we're staying at.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Awesome! I'll facebook message you the address of the hotel we're staying at.



Do either of you have a cell phone? just in case there are any problems. We can text or call each other.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 6, 2013)

kbrune said:


> Sounds good! I can keep them for you if you'd like?



Nahh.. it's fine! I'll just get them if no one else decides to buy them.



kbrune said:


> Antoine - I could give you guys a ride. I'm driving in from Moncton the morning of the competition. I can come by on my way.



You know that Saint John is past Quispamsis right? Coming from Moncton you'd arrive at Quispamsis first.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 6, 2013)

How far is Saint John from the competition Micah?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 6, 2013)

kbrune said:


> How far is Saint John from the competition Micah?



22.3 km, 20 minutes according to Google maps.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 22.3 km, 20 minutes according to Google maps.



lol I suppose I could have googled that myself!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 9, 2013)

I will be selling 3 Black QJ unopened skewbs at this competition, 7$ each or best offer.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I will be selling 3 Black QJ unopened skewbs at this competition, 7$ each or best offer.



I made a post in the Atlantic Speedcubing Association group to inform them that you will have those skewbs up for sale.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> I made a post in the Atlantic Speedcubing Association group to inform them that you will have those skewbs up for sale.



Thanks! 

Our club also has a few other puzzles for sale. Please post here to reserve, or else we probably won't bring it. It is also to note that CanadianCubing are not bringing merchandise. All prices are open to bargaining.

Dayan Guhong v2 (15$)
Shengshou 4x4 v4 (15$)
Shengshou 4x4 v1 (10$)
Shengshou 5x5 (15$)
Fangshi Shang Ren (12$)
Mf8 v2 Megaminx (12$)
V-cube 2 (10$)
GhostHand 2x2 (10$)


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 13, 2013)

New or used?



antoineccantin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Our club also has a few other puzzles for sale. Please post here to reserve, or else we probably won't bring it. It is also to note that CanadianCubing are not bringing merchandise. All prices are open to bargaining.
> 
> ...


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

speedcubermicah said:


> New or used?



All cubes have black plastic.

*New:*

Dayan Guhong v2 (15$)
Shengshou 4x4 v4 (15$)
Shengshou 5x5 (15$)
Fangshi Shang Ren (12$)
*Used:*

Shengshou 4x4 v1 (10$)
Mf8 v2 Megaminx (12$) *tiled*
V-cube 2 (10$)
GhostHand 2x2 (10$)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 16, 2013)

Exactly one week until this competition. Is there free Wi-Fi at the venue?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 16, 2013)

I can't come cause I live in New Jersey but you should add a 5BLD round. just a suggestion


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 16, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> I can't come cause I live in New Jersey but you should add a 5BLD round. just a suggestion



That would actually be awesome.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Exactly one week until this competition. Is there free Wi-Fi at the venue?



No, I'm afraid there's no free wi-fi. I spent 4 years of high school wishing that there had been though!



BoBoGuy said:


> I can't come cause I live in New Jersey but you should add a 5BLD round. just a suggestion



Can't say that that event even crossed my mind. I know of no one in Atlantic Canada who can solve even a 4x4 blindfolded. (To my knowledge, I'm the only one here who can do 4BLD, and I'm the only one who's attempted 5BLD). I certainly wasn't anticipating people like Antoine and Louis to travel to it! I'd definitely be in favor of adding in 4BLD though next time if there's enough interest.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2013)

Schedule is up.

Just one round of OH  Two rounds of Pyra though


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Schedule is up.
> 
> Just one round of OH  Two rounds of Pyra though



Yeah, I almost put a second round of OH in, that would have been the next thing to add to the schedule! I figured Pyra was more important for this particular competition.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2013)

The schedule has been updated...


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2013)

In Saint-John right now.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> In Saint-John right now.



Awesome! I'm not even in Saint John yet! I leave for Moncton at 2:30, and then I'm driving down with my family sometime around supper time. Did you get to miss a day of school?


----------



## macaulay (Nov 22, 2013)

I am leaving in 1 hour for Saint John.


----------



## Julian (Nov 22, 2013)

Good luck guys


----------



## Magellanic (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow that was a great competition. A huge thanks to Dave and Micah for organizing everything! Also congrats to Antoine and Louis on your NARs/NRs, you guys are too good. It was great meeting all of those who attended and I hope you can attend the next one.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 23, 2013)

Magellanic said:


> Wow that was a great competition. A huge thanks to Dave and Micah for organizing everything! Also congrats to Antoine and Louis on your NARs/NRs, you guys are too good. It was great meeting all of those who attended and I hope you can attend the next one.



What were the times? Are there any results? Can't find on cube comps... :/


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> What were the times? Are there any results? Can't find on cube comps... :/



The results aren't up yet, but here are all of the NR's and NAR's I believe:

-Megaminx single (44.80) NAR by Louis Cormier
-3x3 One-Handed average (12.99) NAR by Antoine Cantin
-Pyraminx single (2.77) NR by Antoine Cantin
-Pyraminx average (4.05) NR by Antoine Cantin


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2013)

Just watched my OH average. The last solve could have easily been a 9.xx if I'd have done the right alg sdfkjlhlkjdshtkld;jhgkjtkdjtgkldjteklrjtrekljlrjtelkjelkjetjlketlkejjlk


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 27, 2013)

Results have been up since Sunday or Monday. They can be found here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AtlanticOpen2013


----------

